# 9.9 evinrude dies when I accelerate past idle speed....



## grino21 (Aug 29, 2006)

I have a 9.9 evinrude on my 20 ft pontoon boat. I have had it out a couple times this year and it has ran fine. Yesterday, I started it up and put it in to gear and started to accelerate and it died. Every time I try to open the throttle up a little just over idle speed the boat dies. I will also try to idle it at a higher idle speed and it will die too.
Why would it start up fine, idle fine, and then when I put it into gear and accerate die all the sudden? It does this in both forward and reverse.

I am going to put a new gas tank, gas and gas line to the motor on tonight. It sounds to me like it is a fuel problem. But if that doesn't work, does anyone else have any suggestions on anything I should try before taking it to a dealer? I would like to fix it myself before paying an arm and a leg.

ALL thoughts on this are welcome. I am trying to get it running asap.


grino


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Welcome to Carberator Hell. been there, done that many times, Its possible after sitting all winter, the gas in the carb may have eaten up or warped some of the rubber gaskets. Dont be suprised, to have one rebuilt is usually 200-300 bucks.

Salmonid


----------



## bassin mickey (Apr 22, 2004)

I also have 9.9 evinrude. Great motor. Mine had same symptoms. That would be a new fuel pump.


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

Check your tank and fittings, especially the pickup tube in tank. It could be a head gasket and make sure the vent is open and working on tank.
John


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm thinking fuel pump


----------



## grino21 (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks guys. I will actually be replacing the gas tank and fuel line tomorrow to make sure that is not it.

Is the fuel pump you are talking about inside the motor? Is it easy to get to when the top is off the motor. Can you give me a general idea where it is and what it looks like? 
Is this something I could replace myself fairly easily?

I am assuming if the carb needed rebuilt I would have to take it to a dealer.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

trace the fuel line from the tank...it will take you to the pump...all my outboards have had a diaphram pump thet looks more like a gasket and were real easy to change


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

If you have a 4-stroke consider running a little bit of Sta-Bil all year round. I have one on my 18' pontoon and had the same problem. I was told the 4-stroke had very small fuel jets and the Sta-Bil would help keep them clean. I also just heard of an additive by STP that was supposed to be good for all outboards.


----------



## grino21 (Aug 29, 2006)

Ok, so I changed out the fuel pump tonight by myself and it did not fix the problem. The motor still runs at idle, then when I try to idle it at a higher rate, or accelerate when I put it in forward, it dies again.

Anyone else have any suggestions other than the carb?
I guess my next step is to rebuild the carburetor. I don't even know what it looks like or where it is on the motor. Can someone help me out?
Is it something I could take off myself and bring it to the dealer to fix?

Or, could I try some carb cleaner?

All thoughts are appreciated


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

have you checked all your lines /fittings for an air leak? could even be a clog at a connection.is the vent on the tank open?


----------



## grino21 (Aug 29, 2006)

how would i know if there was an air leak or not?


----------



## bassin mickey (Apr 22, 2004)

grino: Man you are losing some valuable fishing time. I feel for you. I thought for sure the fuel pump was the prob. Did you replace the gasket also? How about the fuel filter? If you live in central ohio, the guys at knox marine are excellant at repairs. Keep us posted--this is getting interesting.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

as you pump the bulb ,you will hear an air leak when looking for it.


----------



## grino21 (Aug 29, 2006)

After changing the gas, spark plugs, and fuel pump I took the boat to Pauls Marine. As suspected they said the carburetor needs rebuilt. Gave me an estimate of $200.00. Pretty reasonable. 

I suspected this was the problem from process of elimination but I wanted to try to fix the boat myself and tried all the other stuff. Oh well. The boat is 5 years old anyways and was probably in need of plugs and fuel pump soon anyways. A little preventative maintenance I guess.

Problem should be solved when I get it back next week.


----------



## bassin mickey (Apr 22, 2004)

grino: Let us know when you hit the water.


----------

